# Who upgraded their PC in the last 12 months?



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 14, 2008)

If you upgraded your PC this year post what you had and what you upgraded to.  For example:

Had:
CPU
Memory Make/Model and Capacity
GPU
Motherboard
Video Card
etc

Now Own:
CPU
Memory Make/Model and Capacity
GPU
Motherboard
Video Card
etc

Which ever components you had, what did you replace it with?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 14, 2008)

As of Oct 2007 IIRC:

Athlon64 X2 5400+ (Windsor)
Corsair XMS2 PC2-6400 CL4  2x 1GB
8800 GTS (G80) 640M
Asus M2N-E
EVGA (above GPU)

Now:
Phenom X4 9750 (95W)
G.Skill PC2-8500 CL5...2x 1GB
8800 GT 512M ...GTX 260 almost here
Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Gigabyte 8800 GT..PoV GeForce GTX 260 almost here


----------



## farid (Oct 14, 2008)

Had:
CPU: P4 3.0
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: 2GB Kingstong DDR @ 667
GPU: ATI 1650XT AGP
Motherboard: Its an Intel Mobo, dont remember the model 
LCD: Sony 17"

Now Own:
CPU: E8400
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: 2GB Corsair Dominator PC 8500
GPU: EVGA 9600 GT
Motherboard: EVGA 750i FTW
LCD: Samsung 932GW


----------



## MRCL (Oct 14, 2008)

Had:

CPU: Pentium 4 3.6GHz
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: Swissbit 2x 512MB 
GPU: Radeon X600 Pro --> 2600 pro --> 3850
Motherboard: MSI 7064 OEM build
Case: Thermaltake Soprano RS101
CPU Cooler: Stock
PSU: FSP Group 350W


Now Own:

CPU: C2D E6300 1.86GHz
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: 4x Kingston 1024MB
GPU: Gainward Radeon 4850 GS
Motherboard: Asus P5B Premium
Case: Lian Li PC-8
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS9700 LED
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 750W Modular

Quite a bit, more to come


----------



## ap4lifetn (Oct 14, 2008)

Had:
E6600 @ 3.0
MSI P6N SLI
2GB G.SKILL HZ
8800GTS 640MB
Corsair 520HX
2x 160GB WD RAID 0
Antec 900

3 Months Ago:
Q6600 @ 3.6GHz
4GB Mushkin
X38 Maximus Formula
HD 4870 
Some high end sound card (lol!)
WD 640GB
Silverstone TJ-10BW
Silverstone ST1000

Now:
12.1" Tablet PC
2.1GHz Turion X2 65nm
3GB RAM
HD 3200
160GB HD

Future:
Core i7 Here i come

and before anyone says i spend a lot, i sold my E6600 rig for $600.  I bought the Q6600 rig without Graphics card/RAM for $500.  Spent a couple hundred on Hd4870 and some RAM, played with it for a month, returned the graphics and RAM, sold the x38+q6600 for $350, sold the WD 640GB for about $75, and sold the sound card for $100.  In the end, i made about $25 bucks, but got myself a new TJ10-BW, ST1000, DVD burner, and a cold cathode.  Im happy


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 14, 2008)

lol. It would take me an hour to list all of my upgrades over the last twelve month. I've had 10 different cpus, 6 different motherboards, 6 different graphics cards, 4 different psu's, and 4 different cases. Oh, and 6 different coolers. This weekend I'm adding water cooling to the list of upgrades. Here's the list of just processors.

2 Q6600's
2 e8400's (1 CO and 1 EO)
e8500
Q6700
e3110
e3210
e2180
e4400


----------



## Ongaku (Oct 14, 2008)

2003-2008 I had a Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop 

 I had a MSI K9MM-V AM2/AGP motherboard for about a month until March 2008 when I got the setup that's currently on my system specs.  Lil-Godly was born ^_^ lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 14, 2008)

*Had in March 2008* - MacBook 13"





I actually loved this laptop, very much. I wish I still had it. Whenever I do decide to get another laptop, its going to be a MacBook. 100% serious about that. I love Apple laptops. The thing is... you can't play awesome PC games (Crysis  ) on Mac's...so I sold it and built a rig based off the AMD Spider Platform.

*Started building in April 2008* - Spider _Platform_ Build
AMD Phenom 9600BE CPU 2.3GHz
MSI K9A2 790FX Platinum Motherboard
G.Skill DDRII 800MHz - 4x1GB
Samsung DVD-RW DL +/-
Acer 20" LCD
MSI HD3870 OC Edition  GDDR4 512MB - Dual slot reference design
Sapphire HD3870 GDDR4 512MB - Dual slot reference design
Thermaltake 600W Modular PSU
Scythe Katana II CPU Heatsink and Fan
HEC Generic Black Steel Case
Antec 120mm Red LED 3-Speed Exhaust Fan
Raptor 74GB SATA 10,000k HD
Seagate 320GB SATA 7200.11k HD
Razer DeathAdder Mouse
Razer Lycosa Keyboard
Sennheiser HD-485 Headphones (awesome.)
Vista 64bit Ultimate






Check my sig for my Case Gallery link.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 14, 2008)

Had:

ASUS A8N5X motherboard (nForce4)
AMD Athlon64 3200+ (Venice Core; 512L2 Cache @ 2.0GHz)
2x512MB G.Skill 2-2-2-5 DDR400
eVGA 7600GT 256MB
100GB hard drive


Now:

DFI 790FX DK Lanparty
AMD Opteron 1220 (dual core; 1MB L2 per core; 2.8GHz)
2x2GB G.Skill at something I can't remember
eVGA 7600GT 256MB
100GB + 2x250GB + 400GB hard drives


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 14, 2008)

wow i just got done with some minor ones over the weekend

*HAD*

Proc: AMD 5600+ @2.8ghz w/ stock cooler
Mem: 2 gigs Kingston@800mhz
Video: 8600GT 256mb / 19in ViewSonic VA1926w LCD / 19in Sony CRT 
HD: 320 gig Seagate Barracuda @7200rpm
Mobo:ASUS M2A-VM 690G
PSU: 350w OEM single 20amp 12v
Cheapo Case

*Now own*

the rig you see in my specs

added an HD, overclocked the proc a little, changed cpu heatsink / fan, two new monitors, two vid card upgrades (8600GT to 8800GS to 8800GT), 1 more gig of RAM, a TV tuner, added another burner, changed the power supply, added some fans, got a NEW cheapo case just last week

i'm pretty satisfied with it atm. at least for the moment


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 14, 2008)

Had:

AMD 64 3700+ @ 2.6Ghz

Asus A8R-MVP "Piece of crap overclocker and lousy Crossfire stability"

OCZ Platinum DDR 400Mhz 2x1024MB 2-3-2-5

2X ATI Radeon X1950Pro

Soundblaster X-fi Extreme Music*

2X WD 160GB SATA II*

2X Pioneer DVD writers IDE -> replaced with SATA Versions*

OCZ Modstream 520W -> replaced with PCP&C Silencer 750W to run crossfire*

Zalman CNPS 9500 for CPU and VF 900s for Video Cards.

Crappy Chenming server case that I had been using for years. 

* Kept for new build.

Upgraded just after Christmas to what is listed in my specs. My old system went to my dad in exchange for him getting me a TJ07 to fit my watercooling.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 14, 2008)

I Had:
S754 - Abit NF8
Athlon 3200+ (Venice Core)
1.5GB crucial ram
X1600Pro AGP
80GB HDD
+
MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum
X2 3800 (S939 Manchester)
2GB Corsair Ram
X1950 pro VGA
200GB + 2 x 160GB raid

Now:
ECS GF8200A Black Edition
Phenom 9500
6GB crucial ram
X800GTO VGA
80GB OS + 2 x 160GB Raid
+
Abit AN52 AM2
X2 5600 Windsor 2 x 1MB cache
4GB Kingston Ram
ATI 4850 512MB (gigabyte made)
200GB + 2 x 160GB raid
+
Test machine
+
Home Server
+
Media Center PC


----------



## Nitro-Max (Oct 14, 2008)

Had

Athlon 64 4000 sandiego 
1 gig ocz platnum 400mhz 
the mobo was by Aopen forgot the model
ati x1900xt card 
cant remember the rest tbh.

Now

Q6600 go 
4gig ocz reaper 
asus maximus formula (rampage bios)
3870x2
160wd sata2 72.000rpm hardrive 
Hiper 880watt psu


----------



## scope54 (Oct 14, 2008)

Had:
Opteron 175
1GB OCZ DDR 3200
x1950 Pro
Gigabyte K8NS
Audigy 2 zs

Now Own:
e6550 @3.2Ghz
2GB Kingston Hyperx DDR2 1066
HD3870
Gigabyte P35 DS3L
audigy 2 zs


----------



## niko084 (Oct 14, 2008)

OCT 2007-
Abit IP35-E
E6750
2600xt gddr4
antec smart power 2 450 watt

Now-
Asus P5k-e
Xeon x3210
hd4850
ocz 600watt

Nothing huge, I replace parts as I feel I want to and generally when they are not needed and I feel like I wasted money a week later...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 14, 2008)

Had:

E6600
Assrock 775i65g
x850xt AGP
2GB DDR 400
Ebuyer value PSU
320GB IDE HDD

Now have:

E8400
MSI P35 Neo2 FR
4GB DDR 800
HD 4870
Corsair HX620W
36Gb raptor, 320gb ide, 750gb F1.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 14, 2008)

CPU:
== Pentium D 805 >> E7200
cooler:
===== Zalman 9700 >> CoolIT Eliminator w/120mm fan mod

M/B:
== EVGA 680i >> EVGA 780i

GPU:  [note that these are replacements and upgrades]
== 7600gt >> x1650xt >> 7100gs  >> 8800gt >> 9600gt
cooler:
==== stock >> stock modded to exhaust out case >> Zalman VF1000

RAM:
== 2x512mb A-Data ddr2-800 >> 2x1gb of same

PSU:
== OCZ 700w gamexstream >> PC P&C 750w silencer

HDD:
== WD Caviar SE16 320gb >> added 2x Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500gb

everything else remained the same iirc


----------



## xu^ (Oct 14, 2008)

2nd rig upgrade..

Had

E2160 @ 2.5ghz
Asrock 775 Board
2x1gb Corsair 667 ram
nvidia 6600GT 128mb AGP
250gb maxtor HD sata
crappy atx case with 2 80mm fans

NOW

E7200 @ 3.2ghz
Abit IP35P Board
2x1gb Corsair 800 ram
nvidia 8800gts 320mb pcie
640gb WD HD sata
Antec 300 case with x4 120mm fan and x1 140mm fan


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 14, 2008)

well i think it safe to say if you post on this board you most likely upgraded your box this year

its gonna be a looooong thread


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 14, 2008)

*May 2007*:

Purchased P5B mobo, 2GB RAM, E4300 and 8600GTS.

*July 2007*:
Overclocked E4300 from 1.8Ghz to 3.0Ghz on Zalman cnps 9500
Overclocked RAM to 833Mhz
*
September 2007*:
Bought Xtreme Music X-Fi Sound Card from OcUK...

*November 2007*:
Bought BFG OC2 8800GT to replace my 8600GTS....

*Dec/Jan 2008* : Overclocked GPU further...

*July 2008*: Bought laptop in system specs...

*Oct 2008*: Started figuring and thinking how to overclock it.......


----------



## rampage (Oct 14, 2008)

um, im not sure what i had 12 months ago because my system is always being upgraded but i have bought a heap of stuff withing the last 8>9 months

q6600
e8600
e6750
gtx 280
8800GT
samsung 500 gig X 4
samsung 750 gig X 1
samsung 1 TB    X  2
swiftech h20-220 compact water cooling kit
custom water cooling kit (in sig + soon to have a water block for the gtx 280)
cosmos 1000 case
8 gig of OCZ reaper ram
OCZ gameXtreme / stealthXtreme PSU's, 3 in total
Corsair HX-1000W PSU
G15 keyboard
42" 1080p LCD tv
and about 3 or random mobo (cant rember what they are)
and a what seams like a caro plane full of 120mm fans and cable

heck come to think of it every part that is listed in my system specs adn the HTPC listed in my sig


----------



## theJesus (Oct 14, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> well i think it safe to say if you post on this board you most likely upgraded your box this year
> 
> its gonna be a looooong thread


lol yeah, I'm pretty sure most of us have upgraded multiple times in the past 12 months.  The OP should be more like "who upgraded in the past month?"


----------



## FatForester (Oct 14, 2008)

Had last November:
AMD 3500+ Socket 939
Corsair 2x512mb DDR 400
ATI X800XT AIW
ASUS A8V Deluxe
Ultra X-Connect 500w

Now Own:
Intel e2180
G.Skill PI Black 2x2GB DDR2 800
EVGA 8800GT
ASUS P5K-e Wifi/AP
PCP&C 610w Silencer


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 14, 2008)

Had 2-3 years

Athlox64x2 3800+ s939
abit kn8-sli
sapphire 1950gt
ocz plat pc3200 2x1gb
antec 500w smartpower

Now:
E8400
Kingston Hyperx 2x2gb
asus p5q-pro
HD4850
ocz gamexstream700w

the difference is nigh astonishing...though the 3800 was a nice chip, but the clock frequencies on these new c2ds are just great


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I win (upgraded in Feb '08).  

*HAD:*
CPU: Pentium III-S (1.4GHz)
RAM: 1GB Generic DDR266
GPU:  Radeon 9700 Pro
MB: SuperMicro 370SDA
HD: 20GB IBM

*NOW:*
CPU: Athlon X2 4000+
RAM: 2GB Mushkin DDR800
GPU: HD 3650 DDR3
MB: MSI K9A2 CF-F
HD: 160GB WD


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2008)

In the last 12 months...

Had:
CPU: s939 Opteron 170
GPU: eVGA 8800GTS 320mb
Motherboard: Asus A8N32 SLi Deluxe
RAM: 2gb Corsair XMS DDR 400
o/s: Windows XP

To a:
CPU: Intel E8400
GPU: HIS HD3870 Xfire
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Formula
RAM: 2gb Transcend AxeRam DDR2 1200
o/s: Windows XP

and a:
CPU: AMD 5000+ BE
GPU: HD 3850
Motherboard: Asus 790FX
RAM: 2gb Transcend JetRam DDR2 800
o/s: Vista 32bit.

Now Own:
CPU: Intel Q6600
GPU: HD 4870 + HD 4850 xfire
Motherboard: Asus Rampage Formula
RAM: 4gb Transcend AxeRam DDR2 1200
o/s: Windows Vista 64bit

2nd rig I currently own:
CPU: Intel E7200
GPU: XFX 8800GS Alpha Dog
Motherboard: DFi LP Dark P35 
RAM: 2gb OCZ Reapers DDR2 800
o/s: Windows XP


----------



## theJesus (Oct 14, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> I think I win (upgraded in Feb '08).
> 
> *HAD:*
> CPU: Pentium III-S (1.4GHz)
> ...



I think you're the only person here that went from intel to amd 

Looks like everybody else either went intel-intel, amd-amd, or amd-intel.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 14, 2008)

in the past 12 months. 

P5B deluxe 
E4300
Crucial Ballistix
3870
TRUE

then went to 
Q6600
Maximus Formula
dual 3870's
True


then went to 
E8400
Maximus Formula
dual 3870's
True

then

single 3870 
DFI LT x48
Transcend axe ram
E8400
TRUE

Then
single 3870 
DFI LT x48
Transcend axe ram
Q9550
Water

Then
single 8800gt
DFI LT x48
Crucial Ballistix red
E7300
Water


in that order


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 14, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I think you're the only person here that went from intel to amd
> 
> Looks like everybody else either went intel-intel, amd-amd, or amd-intel.



Yeah, figured I had been Intel long enough, like *seven years* or so.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 14, 2008)

*CPU*: AMD Athlon X2 4200+ ---> Intel E8400
*GFX*: MSI NX7800GT ---> Gigabyte 9800GTX
*RAM*: Kingmax Hardcore DDR 500 ---> Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066
*MOBO*: MSI K8N Diamon ---> Gigabyte X48 DS4
*PSU*: LC Power LC6550 ---> Gigabyte Odin Pro 800
*LCD*: Samsung SM740BF ---> Samsung SM2232BW

also bought:

Cooler Master TX2
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
Arctic Cooling MX-2 - gonna put it on this saturday


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 15, 2008)

I've done 2 full rebuilds in the past 11 months

p4 2.66 gig northwood
socket 478 gigabyte mobo(dont remember anything else about it)
2 gigs ddr400 ram
x1950 agp gfx card


AMD x2 5200 windsor
gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI modo
Patriot Extreme Performance 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
MSI NX8600GT-TD512EZ GeForce 8600 GT 512MB upgraded to EVGA 320-P2-N811-RX GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB


Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale EVGA 750i FTW  
EVGA 123-YW-E175-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i FTW SLI modo
Crucial Ballistix Tracer 3GB (2 x 1GB, 2 x 512) DDR2 800 
EVGA GeForce 9800 GX2


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 15, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I think you're the only person here that went from intel to amd
> 
> Looks like everybody else either went intel-intel, amd-amd, or amd-intel.



I went from Intel to AMD to Intel


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2008)

i'm constantly rebuilding/updating my PC's.

just about to move my media PC to AM2+ as well.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2008)

Had:
CPU: AMD 6400+ X2
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: Crucial Ballistix PC-6400 2x1GB
GPU: Powercolor HD2900XT 512MB
Motherboard: DFI Infinity UltraII M2


Now Own:
CPU: Q6600 then QX9650
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: Transcend aXeRam PC-9600 2x1GB
GPU: Palit 8800GT Sonic 1GB
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Formula


----------



## JBravo (Oct 15, 2008)

Had:

P 4 3.2 ghz
Gigabyte mobo of some sort
80gb ide hdd
ATI radeon 9550
Generic aopen case
CR-RW DVD-rom combo IDE

Now:

E7200
Asus p5k se/epu
160gb sata hdd
Nvidia 8500gt ( for now )
LG sata dvd-rw
Isonic case with 250mm cooling fan


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 15, 2008)

Had:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
2Gb Gskill DDR2-800 
ECS KA3-MVP Xtreme(crap)
2x Sapphire X1950XT's
2x Western Digital RaptorX 150's
Seagate 7200.10 500Gb SATAII
1 Liteon DVD/CD burner combo, 1 Liteon 16x IDE DVD Burner
Zalman 9500 AM2 Nvidia Ed
Antec Solo Case
Nspire 750W PSU

Have:
AMD Phenom 9850 Black Ed
Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe
4Gb(2x2Gb) OCZ Reaper DDR2-800, 2Gb(2x1Gb) Crucial Ballistix Tracer
2 HD3870X2's (Diamond and HIS)
Soon 2x 1TB Samsung F1's(sold 500Gb Seagate to friend)
2x Liteon 20X DVD Burners SATA
OCZ Vendetta 2 HSF
Cooler Master CM690
Corsair 750W PSU


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 15, 2008)

Had:  
Athlon 3800+ (single core)
Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
WD 250gb 7200rpm HD
2 x 1 Gskill ddr2 800

Upgrade:  
HD4850...  Thats it!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 15, 2008)

Replaced Kingston KVR 2x1Gb with some Mushkins, Swapped up from my Dual 7900gs's to a Asus 9800GT Ultimate (thanks for 2200 more on 3dmark   ), and traded up to a cheap SB Audigy 7.1 card from the built in RealTek. Oh, and Also finally got around to overclocking my 2.0 Ghz stock Opty to 2.8


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 15, 2008)

lest see, within the last year I've had:

*Motherboard:*Gigabyte GA M7sli-s4 < Gigabyte Ma790FX -ds5 < Current Foxcon A7DA-S
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ < Current AMD Phenom 9850BE
*Ram:* 2GB Crucial Ballisitix Tracer DDR2 800 < 3GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 800 < Currrent 4GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DRR2 1066
*GPU: *PNY 7600GT < eVGA 8600GTS SLI < ASUS 3870 < Current Diamond 4870 X2
*Cooling:* Cooler Master Mars < Swiftech H20 220 Apex Ultra < Xigmatech HDT-s1283 < Current Custom Water Cooling
*HDD:* Western Digital 320GB Sata < Current Wester Digital 320GB + Seagate 320GB
*PSU:* Ultra 700W modular < Current PC Power & Cooling 750W
*OS:* XP 32Bit < Vista HP 32bit < Current Vista HP 64bit


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> *HAD:*
> CPU: Pentium III-S (1.4GHz)
> RAM: 1GB Generic DDR266



Wow, I never knew there were s370 boards with DDR. Nice setup actually.

As for me:
*
HAD:*
C2D e4300
Gigabyte P35-S3
1GB DDR2 667 Mhz
Radeon x1950pro
250GB HDD
A pretty good 17' TFT
*
"UPGRADED" TO (June -08):*
A64 3000+
Asrock Dual-Sata2
512MB DDR PC3200
Radeon 9000
Some Aopen DVDRW
Crappy 17' CRT

*ACTUAL UPGRADE A WEEK AGO:*
More memory, now 1 GB!
Radeon HD 2600XT DDR2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2008)

Within the last year I went from single pc to 2:

Previous:
Celeron D 347
Asus P5RC-LE
768MB PC3200
7600GS 256MB
Aopen DVD-RW
120GB+20GB
@Power 500W
NEC Multisync 21" CRT

Current is in system specs.


----------



## Wingo101 (Oct 15, 2008)

My computer died on me December last year, but it was due for upgrade anyway lol...


Had:
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: Kingston DDR400 1GB
GPU: ATI Radeon X700
Motherboard: Asus A7N8x
Case: Thermaltake Xaser V
Mouse: Logitech MX1000
Keyboard: Aopen... lol
Speakers: Logitech X230 2.1 ch
Monitor: LG 17" CRT
HDD: Seagate 120GB


Now Own:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: Corsair DDR2-800 4GB
GPU: XFX Geforce 8800GT Extreme Edition
Motherboard: Asus P5K
Case: Thermaltake Armor with 25 cm fan
Mouse: Razer Copperhead Anarchy Red
Keyboard: Razer Lycosa
Speakers: Logitech Z5500 Digital
Monitor: LG 22" LCD Wide
HDD: 1x Seagate 250GB & 1x Seagate 500GB


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 15, 2008)

Had-want to destory it-
Windows xp 
Pentium 4 2.4ghz
1gb ddr
100gb maxtor

now and so Happy 
Amd Athlon 64 x2 6000+ 3.0ghz
3GB ddr2 800mhz 
WDC 320Gb sata
LG Sata 20x dvd-burner
Diamond radeon 4850
Sunbeam 680w Psu
raidmax SAGITTA 2

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=427769


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 15, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> lest see, within the last year I've had:
> 
> *Motherboard:*Gigabyte GA M7sli-s4 < Gigabyte Ma790FX -ds5 < Current Foxcon A7DA-S
> *CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ < Current AMD Phenom 9850BE
> ...


ah  xD bro both are nice pc's, seems u didnt need to upgrade show off   

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=427769


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2008)

omiknight52 said:


> ah  xD bro both are nice pc's, seems u didnt need to upgrade show off



Take a look around tpu. Not many of us actually need the upgrades at all. We like benchmarking and comparing systems around here.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 15, 2008)

Frick said:


> Wow, I never knew there were s370 boards with DDR. Nice setup actually.



Aye -- with some very hard to find boards with a Via 266 Pro chipset.  The RAM didn't even run much faster than PC133, but it was cool being able to use the cheaper/more future-compatible DDR chips.  

It was the cream of the crop, for it's time.    Those Tualatin PIII chips were what they based the Merom/Dothan chips off of, and they in turn produced the Core2 chips.  That Tualatin PIII-S was much faster clock-for-clock than P4's -- it was weird.



Wile E said:


> Take a look around tpu. Not many of us actually need the upgrades at all. We like benchmarking and comparing systems around here.



Hey, I just wanted to finally move into the 21st century.


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 15, 2008)

i had:

E4300 
Asus P5B
8800gts
320gb seagate
corsair Hx 520w
then:

Phenom 8450
K9A2 CF
2gb ocz pc8500
640gb wd
1x 4850
ocz gamextream 500w

To:

E7200
Asus P5Q Pro
4Gb ocz pc8500
2x4850 CF
CVoolermaster realpower 520w modular

all in the space of about 4 months


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll just list what I remember using lol.

fx62
6400+
5000+ black
x2 3600+
EP 580x
msi 790FX
ASUS 790FX

Different water setups
Had Raid 0 going at one time
Running a Phase now
3 or 4 PSUs in the last 2 years

790I
QX9650
E6750

crucial memory for the most part lol


x1950XTX CF
HD2900XT 1GB CF
8800GT SLI(3 of them)
Tri 9800GTX cards


----------



## Analog_Manner (Oct 15, 2008)

Went from a 8500gt to a 9800GTX.  Also swapped a 680 Watt Thermaltake PSU for a modular 700 Watt Thermaltake with better overvoltage protection.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 15, 2008)

Analog_Manner said:


> Went from a 8500gt to a 9800GTX.  Also swapped a 680 Watt Thermaltake PSU for a modular 700 Watt Thermaltake with *better overvoltage protection*.



k, so I somehow misread that and got "beverage protection" 

it's nice going from an entry-level card to a mid/high-end card isn't it?


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 15, 2008)

Had:

Pentium D 915 @ 2.8 ghz
1gb Patriot pc6400
250gb WD SE
x700 pro
msi 650i sli mb
15" crt
xion 450w psu

went to:

Well, what's in my specs. The heart of it (e6750, raptor, p35, 8800gts, ocz gamextream) all came at one time, w/ little upgrades here and there. Coming up on a year now and still pretty happy, change of proc perhaps (maybe not), big hdd (1tb), and a new case (lani-li maybe?) I'm planning on doing in the next year, maybe over to nehalem or amd's competition once the die shrink happens if prices are reasonable and it's worth it. I'd still be on my pd most likely or some other useless combo w/ a sli board and a ati card if not for tpu.  Thanks tpu!


----------



## Gallatin (Oct 15, 2008)

had 12months ago
E6400
Gigabyte p965-s3
2gb 667 twin mos
7950gx2
1x 80 gb wd, 1x 500gb wd
hiper type-r 530w
tt soprano case

the last 3-4 months i have not done any upgrade...(that is very weird)

now 
q6600
asus striker 2 formula
2bg crucial ballistix tracer
2x8800gt (soon to be 3 9800gt)
1x 320bg seagate 7200.10 2x500gb wd 
tt t-p 700watt
case tt armor jr

before i choose those components i had tried.
abit 650 sli fatality (i don't remember model)
evga 650i ultra (i love it)
asus p5b premium
asus striker extreme

gainward 8800gt

cell shock v2 2x1bg 800mhz
geil ultra? (those with the gold heatsinks)
ocz gold****(something)

thats all... i hope.


----------



## paybackdaman (Oct 15, 2008)

HAD:
CPU: AMD 5200+ Windsor @ 2.5GHz
Cooler: Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
Memory: Patriot DDR2 800 Extreme
GPU: BFG GeForce 8800GTS 640 G80 (with 112 shaders)
Motherboard: Asus Vista SLI-Premium AM2 
PSU: Rosewill Performance 550W
Case: NZXT Apollo

Now Have:
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9450 @ 2.66GHz
Cooler: Xigmatec 120mm Rifle Cooler
Memory: OCZ CF-cert (gimmick) DDR2-1066 Reapers
GPU: HD 4870 x2 (saving for it ATM)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage Formula x48
PSU: Rosewill Xtreme 850W
Case: Silverstone TJ-09

I sold the previous set up for about $350...So i was able to buy my processor without going to the bank. lol.
except I kept the 8800GTS...and instead replaced it with a XFX 7900GS.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> It was the cream of the crop, for it's time.    Those Tualatin PIII chips were what they based the Merom/Dothan chips off of, and they in turn produced the Core2 chips.  That Tualatin PIII-S was much faster clock-for-clock than P4's -- it was weird.



Yeah, I had one of them. Awesome things at the time.


----------



## Analog_Manner (Oct 15, 2008)

theJesus said:


> k, so I somehow misread that and got "beverage protection"
> 
> it's nice going from an entry-level card to a mid/high-end card isn't it?



It definitely is nice, I am pleased.  I had a 6600gt before that, so it was a big move for me.


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 15, 2008)

I replaced one of the 512mb RAM modules in my laptop with a 2gb one, rest of what I have/ had is in my system specs.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 15, 2008)

mine are in my sig minus a few sticks of ram i tried.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 15, 2008)

Had:
Core 2 Duo E4400



Now:
Core 2 Extreme QX6700



Going to upgrade to a 8800 Ultra


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 15, 2008)

Had: 
AMD AthlonXP 3200
Asus Mobo
ATI Radeon x850pro (Highly modded)

Now:
See system specs.


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 15, 2008)

how is that Brisbane working out? like it much?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 15, 2008)

This is my hardware history from January 1st 2008 - Now

Here we go.....

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 4200+(Jan-Feb), Core 2 Duo E2200(Feb-May), Core 2 Duo E7200(May - Now)
GPU: HIS HD 3850 IceQ(Jan-July), HIS HD 4850(July-July), ATi OEM HD 3650(July-July), ASUS HD 4850(Now) Gotta love how fast newegg RMA is 
Mobo: ASUS AM2 GF6100(Jan-Feb), Gigashit P35(Feb-Mar), Foxconn P35A(Mar-May), DFI LP P35(May-June), ASUS P5Q Pro P45(Now)
RAM: Corsair 2gb 512mb x 4(Jan - May), Crucial Ballistix Tracers 2gb(May-June), Crucial Ballistix Tracers 3gb(Now)
HDD: Western Digital 250gb(Jan-May), Seagate 250gb(Now)
Case: Old HP case(Jan-Feb), Rosewill midtower(Feb-May), Raidmax Katana(May-July), Antec Three Hundred(now)


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 15, 2008)

ChromeDome said:


> how is that Brisbane working out? like it much?



Actually I couldnt be happier with it. Thanks to all the people here it is nice and fast, and at 3.1 my max temps are at 49-51c.  

 I probably could have went BE and got more out of it, but I am still very happy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2008)

Had:
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ San Diego
PowerColor X800 XL 256 MiB w/ VIVO

Now:
AMD Opteron 180 Toledo
EVGA 8800 GT 256 MiB


Server had XP Pro x64, now has Server 2003 Standard x64 ($700 :|).


----------



## AsRock (Oct 15, 2008)

I did all details in system specs.  All though i skipped the v card as there's not one i want to replace it with yet. Been thinking of getting the 9800GT with the max watts being a fair bit lower and get a 5870 if possible when they come out.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 15, 2008)

October 2007:

Had:
Intel Q6600
Arctic Freezer Pro 7
Sapphire 2900XT
Corsair DDR2 675
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W.


Now:
Asus P5Q-Pro P45
Intel E5200
Arctic Freezer Pro 7
G.Skill DDR2 800
Asus HD3870
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W


----------



## Dark_Webster (Oct 15, 2008)

I did:
Corsair VX450 and Xigmatek RS1283


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Oct 17, 2008)

Had
4 X 1GB ADATA Vitesta ddr2800+
3850 ATI GEcube OC edition

NOW
2 X 2GB ADATA Vitesta ddr2800+
Gecube 3870 512MB OC edition
MSI 3870X2 1GB OC edition

coming soon
 better PSU to Tri CFX


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 17, 2008)

within the last 18 months:


Intel Pentium 4HT  =>  Intel Q6600
Intel D101GGC => ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe => ASUS P5E3 Deluxe
PNY DDR 800 => PNY XLR8 DDR2-800 => OCZ DDR3 1600
ATI X700 PRO => ATI X1950 PRO (2) => ATI HD3870 (2) => ATI HD4870 (2)
Hiper-R 580W => Kingwin 900W
WD IDE 200GB => WD SATA-3 320GB
CM Mystique 690 => CM Stacker 830

+ countless smaller upgrades, peripherals, accessories, etc

cooling setup within the next 2 weeks (I've already got the parts here )


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 17, 2008)

Had:

AMD Athlon 3500+ Newcastle @2.4 ghz
1 gig ddr 1 pc3200 kingston generic dual channel
200 gig ide western digital
msi 7393 mb
ati diamond viper x1300 256mb pci-e gddr2 450/200
300 watt generic psu
old gate way system tower 
windows xp mce2005 sp2

Now:
AMDX2 Athlon 6000+ Windsor @3 ghz
3 gig ddr 2 pc 5400 samsung
500 gig sata western digital
ECS MCP61PM-AM
sapphire hd 3650 512 mb pci-e 2.0 gddr3  749/819
APEVIA TURBO LINK 500 WATTS
gateway tower again  
windows vista premium 32bit sp1


got this system for cheap for $530 in a last minute pinch


----------



## Kursah (Oct 17, 2008)

Had:

CPU: e6300 @ 3.5Ghz (500x7)
Cooler: AC F7P
MB: Asus P5B Deluxe
RAM: 2x1GB G.Skill DDR800 HZ
GPU: ATI x1950XTX
HDD: Seagate 7200.9 500GB
Case: Aspire X-Cruiser
PSU: Antec Smartpower 2.0 500W, Corsair HX520
Monitor: Acer AL1917W

6 Months-ish:

CPU: Q6600 @ 3.6GHz
Cooler: Xigmatek S1283
MB: DFI Lanparty P35 Dark-T2RS/GB P35-DS3L
RAM: 4x1GB G.Skill DDR800 HZ
VID: Palit 9600GT Sonic, OC'd
HDD: WD 6400AAKS

NOW:

CPU: e8600 E0 and e8500 C0
Cooler: Added Scythe Ultra Kaze to Xig S1283
MB: Asus P5Q Deluxe
RAM: 2x2GB G.Skill DDR1000 PQ
VID: EVGA GTX260 Core216
PSU: PC P&C Silencer 750 Quad

Some of these were upgrades I had to do lol, some were to donate to my G/F's rig or someone else's rig, giving me a good reason to upgrade and not feel it was a complete waste. My rig screams now...at least in my views, it's built for gaming and it does excellent for my needs!


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 17, 2008)

curious, Kurs . . . you find the e8600 to be faster for gaming than the Q6600?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 17, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> curious, Kurs . . . you find the e8600 to be faster for gaming than the Q6600?



Are we talking stock or oc'd? I'd really have to say very similar results overall, maybe a little faster with the dual since it's 2 cores are flat out faster both stock and at my oc'd levels. I miss the Q6600, was easy to OC, temps were pretty good...the e8600 is a different story to an extent, but it does OC quite well. I didn't feel I really used a quad when I sold mine, and I still feel that way, the dual is enough for me and my needs on gaming...it definately is not slower by any means going from quad to dual in modern games yet, but I'm sure that will change.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 18, 2008)

Had:
Q6600
Intel 975xbx2
2 gigs Patriot memory DDR2 800
2--HD3870's
3--34gig raptors
650W Thermaltake ToughPower PSU
Antec P180 case
32 bit Vista Premium
Swiftech MCW-60 GPU water blocks

Upgaded to:
QX9770
Intel 48xbt2
4 gigs Munskin memory DDR3 1600
HD4870x2
2--VelociRaptors
PCP&C 860W PSU
Lian Li PCA20A Case
64 bit Vista Ultimate
Koolance Full card water block


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 18, 2008)

I upgraded twice, I think I need to upgrade again!

Oldest:
AMD Athlon 64 3400+ socket 754
Asus k8u-x
1 gb ddr ram
80 gb WD HDD
74 gb WD Raptor hdd
Ati Radoen 9600xt
350w Rosewill psu
Generic black roswell case

Older:
Amd Athlon x2 4000+ AM2
Gigabyte GA-M61P-S3 motherboard
4gb G. Skill DDR2 ram
Leadtek 8600gt 256mb
250gb WD HDD
430w Thermaltek psu
Generic black rosewill case

Current:
Amd Athlon x2 5000 BE AM2
Msi K9A Platinum 
4gb G. Skill DDR2 ram
2x 250gb WD HDD in raid 0
1x 80gb WD HDD
Ati Radeon 3870 512mb
Ati Radeon 3850 512mb
550 watt Antec modular psu
Antec solo case.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 18, 2008)

Had:
CPU: P4 Northwood 2.66GHz
Memory: Nanya, Infineon, 1.5GB DDR400 Single Channel (2-2-2-5)
GPU: BFG GeForce 6200 256MB AGP
Motherboard: MSI MS-6577

Now Own:
CPU: AMD Turion MK-36 2GHz
Memory: Samsung 1GB DDR2 533 Dual Channel, 4-4-4-12 1T (2x 512)
GPU: ATi Radeon X1100 128MB
Motherboard: Acer Navaroo

I bet you'll never figure out what I changed/upgraded


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 18, 2008)

Then:

MSI nforce4 s939
64 3000+-----------> Opty 180
1gb pc3200---------->2GB pc3200
80GBide-------------->added 100GB IDE
8600GTS
Antec 400W

Now 

ASUS P5Q-E
e8200
4gb Corsair Dominator
320 GB sata2 
3870x2 with 8600 for Physx--------->Wanting to add a 3870
Corsair 750W


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2008)

I had:

*Mobo:* EVGA 680i > DFI LP LT x38 > EVGA 780i > Asus P5Q Deluxe P45
*CPU:* Intel Q6600 > Intel Xeon X3350
*RAM:* G.Skill 4x1GB > a different set of G.Skill 4x1GB
*Video:* BFG 8800GTS 640MB > XFX 8800GT > BFG 9800GTX
*PSU:* OCZ 600watt > OCZ 850watt
*Case:* Thermaltake Armor > Antec 1200
*HDD:* WD 80GB > Seagate 250
WD 250GB > Seagate 750
*Mouse:* Logitech MX518 > Microsoft Habu
*Keyboard:* Logitech (dont remember what one) > Logitech G11
*Coolers: *Thermaltake V1 > Thermaltake MaxOrb EX > Scythe Ninja
*Opticals: *Went from IDE DVD drives to SATA

I think that covers it...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2008)

*Mobo:* machspeed K8M8MS r1/2> DFI NF4 infinity > MSI K9A > MSI K9A2 > Biostar 780G > ECS P45 black series > EVGA 780i
*CPU:* 3000+(130nm) > 3400+(130nm) > 3000+ (90nm) > 5000+BE (3.5ghz bitches) > 9500 > 5000+BE > celeron 440 > e7200ES
*RAM:* 2x512mb Ultra > 2x1GB UCCC > 2x1GB patriot DDR800 > 4x1GB XMS2 800mhz 4-4-4-12
*Video:* asus ti4200 64mb > BFG7800GS > XFX 8600GTS > MSI 8400GS > AOpen 6200TC PCI-e 128mb > 2x BBATI 3850 256mb > 2x BBATi/1x Asus 3850 256mb > Zotac 8800GTS 512
*PSU:* 400w MGE > 500w Tt purepower > 500w Tt purepower +300w FSP drive bay > PCP&C 510w + 300w FSP drive bay
*Case:* Ultra dragon > ultra dragon with a big hole in the front and no 3.5" bays
*HDD:* Maxtor 60GB > 320GB seagate
*Coolers:* stock > coolermaster gemini II > water
*Opticals:* IDE to SATA


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 18, 2008)

I've added a 80GB HDD, got two different monitors, and have a 9800GTX in the mail right now

not big upgrades, but they still count


----------



## theJesus (Oct 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> *Mobo:* machspeed K8M8MS r1/2> DFI NF4 infinity > MSI K9A > MSI K9A2 > Biostar 780G > ECS P45 black series > EVGA 780i
> *CPU:* 3000+(130nm) > 3400+(130nm) > 3000+ (90nm) > 5000+BE (3.5ghz bitches) > 9500 > 5000+BE > celeron 440 > e7200ES
> *RAM:* 2x512mb Ultra > 2x1GB UCCC > 2x1GB patriot DDR800 > 4x1GB XMS2 800mhz 4-4-4-12
> *Video:* asus ti4200 64mb > BFG7800GS > XFX 8600GTS > MSI 8400GS > AOpen 6200TC PCI-e 128mb > 2x BBATI 3850 256mb > 2x BBATi/1x Asus 3850 256mb > Zotac 8800GTS 512
> ...



 did you honestly do all that in the past 12 months!?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 18, 2008)

hmmm.... this is a fun thread kinda reminds you of where your money went all year

Had:
CPU: amd 4600 am2
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: 2x1gig corsair ddr2 800 5,5,5,15
GPU: 8800gts 320
Motherboard: evga 590 sli
hdd: 2x wd 200gig sata 1
etc

Now Own:
CPU: amd 5000 black edition 3.503Ghz
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: 4x1gig ddr2 1150 @1150 5,5,5,12
GPU: 2x eVGA 8800gts 512's in sli 850/2100/2100 (minor vmods)
Motherboard: asus m2n32 sli delux
hdd: 2x seagate baracuda 7200.11's 320gig in raid 0
etc


----------



## MKmods (Oct 18, 2008)

Had:
CPU -AMD 3700 SanDiego
Memory Make/Model and Capacity -Geil ONE/512 X 2
GPU XFX -7600GT in SLI
Motherboard -DFI Expert
PS-PC Power & Cooling 510
Hdds- 4 Hitachi 80 gig 3.5" in Raid0


Now Own:
CPU AMD 9950
Memory Make/Model and Capacity -Geil Evo ONE, 1 gig X 2
GPU -3 Asus 9800GT (fricken cards only work in a pair. No Tri Sli for these POS cards)
Motherboard -Asus CrossHair II Formula
PS- FSP 1010
Hdds-4 Hitachi 80 gig 2.5" in Raid0


----------



## johnspack (Oct 18, 2008)

In the last year I've upgraded from 2gbs mushkin to 4gbs corsair ram,  went from 2 320g hds in raid0 to 3 hds,  added a 750g backup hd,  upgraded my 7950gt to a 9800gtx,  then added a 280gtx.  Also upgraded my old alienware case to an antec 1200.  Added a widescreen 24" lcd.  Added a ati theatre pro 650 tv/fm tuner card.  Somewhere back there I also upgraded from a x-fi xtreme audio to a x-fi xtreme gamer.  My ide dvd burner died,  replaced with a pioneer sata burner.  Moved my old parts to my server,  which got a massive upgrade!  It was an expensive year.  Next-  Intel mobo and cpu.... edit: forgot about my coolermaster 650 to corsair tx750 psu upgrade.  Moved coolermaster psu to server.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Had
680i
e6850
1-8800 G92
Coolmax GreenPower 700

Now
780i
E8500
2-8800 G92's
Antec Signature 850


----------



## mikek75 (Oct 18, 2008)

Originally:
Opteron 165
DFI CFX3200DR
4x512mb Ballistix DDR500
X1950Pro
Enermax 535w

Through:
E6750
2x1gb Corsair XMS2 PC6400
Asus P5K
3870

Now....

Q6700
DFI DK P35 T2RS
4gb GEIL Black Dragon PC6400
4870
PC Power&Cooling Silencer 750w....(Guess who got a better job, LOL)


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Oct 18, 2008)

Now :

Intel C2D E8400
Foxconn MARS
2 Gb Kingston (1GB x2)KVR 800
PNY 9600 GT
500 GB Samsung HDD
codegen 500W
Samsung DVD Writer 22 X
Samsung 943 NWX LCD 19"
Coming Soon : Xigmatek S1283


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 18, 2008)

Had:
AMD 4600 X2
Geil Black Dragon 800
X1900GT
Gigabyte M570-S4


Then changed to:
E2140
Geil Black Dragon 800
X1950XTX
P5K Premium

Now have:
E8400
Geil Black Dragon 800
8800GT
P5K Premium


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2008)

Had:
3600+
DFI Ultra II M-2 modded to sli
8600GT
4GB OCZ (2x2GB) DDR2 667


Inbetween:
m2n32 SLI delux Wifi
AMD 6400+
E6400
9x 9600GT
4x 9800GTX
1GB ballistix 800mhz
Number of coolers stock and after market
19" CRT
2:1 creative system

Have:
650i SLI
E7200
Q6600
8GB mushkin 800mhz (4x2GB)
physx card
soundblaster live
19" LCD
bunch of after market coolers (thank you reveiw gods)
2x 9800GTX

Getting (as in on the way)
core i7 920
680i
more coolers (reveiws)
WC kit (thnx sneeky)
MSI Eclipse
DDR3


(this is the year i change hardware more than my pants...their really comfy pants)


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2008)

theJesus said:


> did you honestly do all that in the past 12 months!?



yep ask anyone here i have changed parts pretty frequently and thats not even every single thing i have swapped thru


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 18, 2008)

HAD:
cpu: amd athlon 3400+ clawhammer s754
RAM: 2GB Gskill pc4000 hz 
GPU: Sapphire hd 3850 agp
MB: Asus k8n-e
HD: seagate 80gb
PSU: Thermaltake tr2 430 watt

NOW:
CPU: Intel E7200
RAM: 2gb Corsair xms2 pc6400
GPU: Sapphire hd 4850
MB: Gigabyte ep35 ds3l
HD: Raid0 2X wd 320gig
PSU:Corsair 520hx


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 18, 2008)

AMD Opty 165 to Intel E6550
Asus K8N-E to MSI Neo 2 FIR
2 x 1g Corsair DDR 1 400 to 2 x 1g OCZ 6400 to 2 x 1g Transend axeram 8500
XFX 7950 GT to Gecube HD 3850 to Sapphire HD 4850 Toxic
Zalman 500W to Coolermaster 650W to Corsair HX 620W
Swapped 1 Seagate 200g for a Seagate 250g.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 2, 2008)

Had:
CPU: Athlon 64 3400+ Socket 754
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: Kingston ValueRam 1024Mb
GPU: Visiontek ATI Radeon x1300
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M
HD: 80GB WD IDE
Case: Generic Black

Now Own:
CPU: Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Brisbane Socket AM2
Memory Make/Model and Capacity: Centon PC5300 DDR2 2x2048 MB, Nspire DDR2 PC5300 2x512 MB
GPU: Asus ATI Radeon 2600 Pro
Motherboard: Asus M3A
HD: 200 GB WD IDE, 2x 250 GB WD SATA II Raid 0 array
Case: Antec 900


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2008)

*HAD*

HP Pavilion Notebook dv6704

*THEN*

AMD Phenom 9850 BE
DFI LP DK 790FXB
Radeon HD 4870
8GB OCZ DDR2 800
Xigmatek S1284

*NOW*

Core 2 e7200
DFI LP DK x48 PLUS
Crossfire HD 4870
4GB GSKILL Pi DDR2 1100
Water Cooling


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2008)

PC=fubar

so mostly playing Xbox 360.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 2, 2008)

HAD:

Intel C2Duo E4400 @3.0 GHZ
Abit AB9 Pro (Intel P965 chipset)
4GB Supertalent DDR2 800 4x1 GB 
HD 2900 XT


NOW:

Intel C2Duo E8400 @3.6 GHZ
Asus P5E (Maximus formula)
4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066 2x2GB
Crossfire HD 4850 with zalman 900 x2


----------

